# Christmas week skiing?



## suesam (Jul 29, 2006)

Just how crowded are all of the ski resorts in Colorado Christmas week? We usually go to Breckenridge in Jan or Feb and let the kids miss a week of school. However, this year my son will be a junior and I do not think he should miss any school so we are looking at Christmas week. I realize we do not have a chance at any timeshare resorts but will try to rent a privately owned condo. We are thinking of trying Winter Park. But my question is, just how busy is it? Would it be worthwhile? I do not want to go if it is  so crowded it is dangerous or miserable. Do you think Winter Park would be any less busy than Breckenridge? Any other suggestions? 

Thanks in advance for any advice!! 
Sue


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2006)

Generally, the crowds pick up a day or two after Christmas.  So just before and just after Christmas Day aren't too crowded.  I certainly wouldn't refer to the situation as "miserable!"  It's the only time I can take my family on a ski vacation so that's when we go.  Just ski where the crowds don't.  For example, at Vail the front side will be jam packed so we ski the back bowls and Blue Sky.  Whatever the crowds may be it's great to be skiing with the family!


----------



## Floridaski (Aug 1, 2006)

I see you own Hyatt Key West, you actually may be able to get the week before Christmas via an II exchange.  Many folks like to ski the week between Christmas and New Years.  Your Hyatt will trade well in II and the best bet is the week before Christmas.  That is assuming you have points open to depsoit into II.

Regarding the crowds, I agree with the prior poster on the crowd situation.  Winter Park may actually be slightly more crowded due to it's so close to Denver.  They were also recently purchased by Intrawest, so I am not sure how that would effect the lift prices etc...  You may want to consider Keystone or Copper Mountain - they both have fewer crowds then Breck.  There is also a small resort near Winter Park that is not crowded, I have never skied there - I think the name is Silver Creek.  It is suppose to be very nice during the high peak times and also the lift tickets are reasonable.  But I would try Keystone or Copper.  Good luck


----------



## Dave*H (Aug 2, 2006)

The resort near Winter Park is called Sol Vista, used to be called Silver Creek.  It is one of the few places in Colorado I have never skied, but my kids have.  It is supposed to be a good area for begineers.  Plus, you don't have a huge moutain for your kids to get lost on.  In my experience, the crowds aren't too bad up to and including Christmas Day.  Dec 26 to Dec 31 are generally the most crowded.  Jan 1 is often lighter.  However, it can vary depending on what day of the week Christmas falls and how the school breaks compare with that.

However, I almost always ski at least one day during the peak period and have a good time.  Arrive early, eat lunch early, and stay until the end of the day.  Anybody who complains about lines doesn't remember or didn't ski in the late 70's.  Lines in excess of an hour were the norm during peak times.  That was for a slow lift that only went halfway up the mountain.  Personally, I have never really noticed an association between line length and proximity to Denver.


----------

